# The New Mazda MX-5 RF



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We knew that Mazda was planning to bring a hardtop version of its MX-5 to the 2016 New York Auto Show. But that's about all we knew. Fortunately the automaker has shown its new targa top a day before the show's press days kick off, and boy is it a beauty. The new MX-5 RF (retractable fastback) looks almost like a completely different car. Okay, that may be a bit of an overstatement but it does look much better than the current hardtop Miata. So what else is new here, aside from this awesome new design?



















Aside from the styling changes, not much. The MX-5 RF is said to have the same trunk space as the convertible Miata which is nice but it's not like you'll fit much back there regardless. What is cool is the retractable rear window. Mazda mentioned in its release that the power top could be put up or down at speeds of up to 10 kph, which when converted to miles is about 6 mph. So, yeah. In terms of engine options the MX-5 RF will offer the SkyActiv-G 1.5 or SkyActiv-G 2.0; the US will get the 2.0 good for 155 horsepower and 150 lb-ft of torque. Mazda didn't release much in the way of technical details but we should have those, along with live shots, when the 2016 New York Auto Show kicks off.

Honestly, though, do you really care how much weight the MX-5 is gaining in its RF form? This thing is simply gorgeous and makes the Miata look mean for perhaps the first time in its life. Mazda could have just carried over the same tech from the previous MX hardtop and called it a day but decided to do something to make this car its own and not just an offshoot. We think that's a good move, and we also think Fiat and the 124 Spider should be a bit worried. Yeah, the Italian is more powerful but the MX-5 RF looks less like a goofy convertible and more like a serious roadster with swagger.





































source carbuzz


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

that looks very nice


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't wait for this on the abarth 124 with hopefully a power hike to 200 bhp. Mx5 looks good also.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Am i alone in thinking the current mx 5 is an ugly thing, i used to have a pretty mk1!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

This new one is Fugly from every angle. absolutely minging


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very neat, but need to see one in the flesh


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The rear portion of the hardtop looks a bit out of balance with the rest of the car; it's a bit too large for the scale and flow of the rear quarters. I assume it's to allow the mechanism and storage of the roof panel but it makes it look odd. Maybe they should have gone with a 'breadvan' look? TBH, they're in a long line of manufacturers who seem hellbent on flogging a platform to death with the number of variants they produce.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love it and seriously think I will own one of these in the future. I like that it is different


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I always wanted one of these...I hope someday I will! This one is absolutely stunning :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is nice!


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

mike13 said:


> Am i alone in thinking the current mx 5 is an ugly thing, i used to have a pretty mk1!


you're not alone mate. mk1 was the greatest, this new one must be at least double the size


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am sure I read it is either the same size as the original or actually slightly smaller?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Back looks like a BMW whatever and the front like a 370z. Not at all unique like the Mk1. Can't say new cars interest me much now, show me older stuff any day.


----------

